# Spectradiy



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

I would like to know how you handle ink reset on the DIY conversion kit.

Will it be different from the commercial spectra 3000 printer ?

I notice on the shop there is no bag ink, line clipper, refill cardbridge. 
Where can I get them ?

Any specs or other difference between DIY and commercial Spectra DTG printer we should know ?

Thank you


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

jgabby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know how you handle ink reset on the DIY conversion kit.
> 
> ...


For any info just contact Spectra directly but this should be in the DIY section. They are 2 different printers with different electronics.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

For bags, connectors, ink lines - KENT Systems: Quick Couplings | Tube Fittings | Media Bags


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

You can get them from Spectra. Volume is higher


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

allamerican said:


> i can't stop read over and over. This is beauty of forum. The TSF.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


Wow, the conversion videos are very detailed. Mirek explained everything great, I'm going to attempt one myself as a back up should 1 of my Spectra's go's down I will have back up ready to go.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Cadlink rip for diy kit as well.


----------



## geardrivenappare (Aug 28, 2014)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Don't forget post 35 lol and yes geardrivenapparel love you dude


Sorry I don't roll that way lol. My perspective of all this is that Spectra put together a option that made DTG affordable to those who only had DIY an option before. They took a common DIY platform(R3000) and put together a option with features DIY were lacking. They created a product other companies didn't see worth the time. After it became successful AA wants to hop into the low budget market. They were so eager to crap on Spectra that they started taking orders for a product that doesn't yet exist, isn't tested, but that's not stopping them form accepting money and not delivering as originally promised. Sounds like something a low life pos would do. In the automotive performance market a company or person would get their reputation destroyed for pulling a stunt like that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Several off topic posts have been removed from this thread. All this back and forth doesn't help the original poster and isn't what the forums are about.

You guys want to have drama, do it over the phone or email. This isn't the place for it 

If you ever have a question about why something has been removed or moderated, feel free to ask me via email or PM so threads don't continue to go off track with more off topic discussion.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Several off topic posts have been removed from this thread. All this back and forth doesn't help the original poster and isn't what the forums are about.
> 
> You guys want to have drama, do it over the phone or email. This isn't the place for it
> 
> If you ever have a question about why something has been removed or moderated, feel free to ask me via email or PM so threads don't continue to go off track with more off topic discussion.


Rodney, again peter puts things off topic as always. Your other advertisers aren't really happy right now. Maybe you should think to address the problem. You will have more like this if you don't


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Rodney, again peter puts things off topic as always. Your other advertisers aren't really happy right now. Maybe you should think to address the problem. You will have more like this if you don't


Thanks for following instructions 



> If you ever have a question about why something has been removed or moderated, feel free to ask me via email or PM so threads don't continue to go off track with more off topic discussion.


I'm sure you'll agree, Peter isn't the only issue here. 

You've contributed your share of off topic posts (like your reply just now).

As have your "customers" making advertising posts verbatim from your team.

Everybody has the same access to the "Report Bad Post" button  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html

You can also put certain users on "ignore" if you don't want to see their posts:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist

Since you want to keep things off topic, would you care to guess which have been reported more in the past week? Peter's posts or posts from your customers that sound like proxy ads for your company?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Thanks for following instructions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you see me going on the Neo section and posting stuff? Do you see me calling his customers looney? 

Rodney, I will try to hit the ignore button but don't think that I should have to. I always have to stick up for everyone, people are paying you BIG money to put up ads on YOUR site and they are very RESPECTFUL PEOPLE like BQ or the nice girl Deana from Anajet (just lately) so why don't you address the problem. 

You won't defend them so its fair that customers or I defend myself along with them. I'll probably get a lot of thanks on this post if people like what I'm saying.

I feel like sometimes I'm the only guy that has to tell you when things are wrong 

Nice to beat around the bush man and FYI we don't give posts to people they only post when they feel like they've been beaten and just because we have customers excited about our product is not our problem.

If you have evidence to the contrary please show me.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know why my original post was deleted but this post is on topic with the OP "SpectraDIY"

@jgabby, Here's a link to your question regarding ink bag, lines, etc.

KENT Systems: Quick Couplings | Tube Fittings | Media Bags

As far as the ink cartridges and chips, I'm in contact with a factory in Zhuhai, China regarding an *"auto reset all-at-once"* chip. I used to be a reseller of Epson aftermarket ink cartridges before the FTC tightened up on Epson's ink cartridge patents. I will post here...if or when I find a better solution.

In my opinion, Spectra is A La Carte DTG....some might call it DIY. I remember the days of building Tamiya Hornets RC cars then I moved up to souping up my RC10s, etc.

I see why they took this approach, it staves off any competition from the import and low quality replica market, brilliant IMHO!

Lets face it, Spectra was the first to build simple, quality, cost effective DTG machines and the first to build the R3000 DTG engine. The first company to develop a DTG printer, pretreat machine and a cure unit in one year! Every one is playing catch up and building the R3000 low cost format now. Evidenced by (2) R3000 based DTG printers introduced by competitors at the ISS AC show but neither was printing and both have projected increased price tags above there intro price. I think its a little late to jump in the game without being priced equivalent.

Unless you're building a ground up machine like the Belquette Genesis/ Aeoon or a Brother or Epson F2000 "OEM" DTG, everything else based on an Epson print engine is DIY, you're using Epson print engine technology coupled with your preference of third party rip software. Again Spectra just took the smoke and mirrors away from past DTGs using fancy covers to hide the fact its an Epson at heart..... LOL. Long time over due IMHO.

In any case with manufacturers using Epson print engines for DTG its just a couple engineers in the back tool room delivering there version of DIY Epson based DTG machines. Public opinion is growing rapidly for Spectra with lower cost alternatives. At the end of the day we print shirts and if you can do that with lower machine cost overhead and put more profit in your pocket... I'm a huge fan. The public/market will dictate what happens in the market, not a few angry manufactures losing sales to the Spectra because of price! you can only fool people so long and educated buyer can see the big picture. Spectra does a great job educating potential buyers on equipment.

The printer is taking a good look at cost to profit ratios and how they compete against a growing competition using realistic priced equipment. Despite all the advertising hoopla the printer wants the best cost to profit ratio and this will drive them to companies like Spectra! "When you cant beat them... you join 'em." 

Moral of the post, "I'm sure a lot of the existing manufacturers/ resellers do not like it because it affects their wallet" Technology changes and every once in a while an innovative company comes along and changes the game. Such as life!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with most of what you said, I see as well in my country many asking for lower price DTG printer.
Today there is many many options to choose from with the same print engine.

On alibaba there is plenty chip reseller, I like the one that do not any manual reset, all automatic.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I don't know why my original post was deleted but this post is on topic with the OP "SpectraDIY"


It reads more like a press release advertisement from a vendor than something a regular end user of a machine would say or have knowledge of.



> people are paying you BIG money to put up ads on YOUR site and they are very RESPECTFUL PEOPLE like BQ or the nice girl Deana from Anajet (just lately) so why don't you address the problem.


To be clear. Nobody is paying me anything. I don't make any money from the ads on this site. I haven't for almost 2 years. Even when I did make money from the site, ad payments did not equal favoritism. How would it benefit me or anyone to favor one advertiser over the next?




> Do you see me going on the Neo section and posting stuff? Do you see me calling his customers looney?


I don't see every post you (or anyone) make, but I have seen posts reported in just about every section of the forum where people cross the line. 

I know people want to make Peter out to be the sole villain here, but that's just not the case.

Every single person that has complained about Peter has also broken many of the same forum guidelines at one point or another (some many times). Should I address this issue by banning every vendor in the DTG section? Or just the one that people don't like? Or just the ones you think should be banned? '



> You won't defend them so its fair that customers or I defend myself along with them


It's not my job to "defend" people. If someone (anyone) posts something that shouldn't be here or violates the forum guidelines and someone reports it, it gets moderated. I'm sure Peter would be the first person to tell you that his posts have been moderated. Just as some of yours have, just has some from Anajet have, just as some from Belquette have, just as some from Equipment Zone has, just as some from DTG have. 

But there are also some posts of yours and EQ and Belquette and AA and everyone that may have crossed the line that are still out there. Not because I play favorites to any one, but because folks get caught up in the heated discussion and nobody thinks to step back and click the "report bad post" button instead of the "reply" button. 

I get it. I can get caught up too (like now this should be a PM conversation instead of a thread conversation). But things wouldn't get as out of hand if people clicked "report bad post" instead of replying and trying win an argument. 



> ... FYI we don't give posts to people they only post when they feel like they've been beaten and just because we have customers excited about our product is not our problem.


When you have customers posting verbatim ads from your company, that might not be your problem, but I'm sure you're not surprised when they do it. I'm not the only one that notices. The same vendors that you say are upset with Peter are also upset with your company for seemingly having shills posting ads for you.

When they are sharing your companies acronyms and videos minutes after they are released, it starts to cross the line from "informed customer just helping people out" to "hey, what's really going on here?"


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

*Spectra DIY*

Don't get it. Way over excited. In debate losers always raise voices. Let's go back to Spectra DIY set. 
Rodney never did any favor to anyone I know but trying his best to maintain forum clean. Read your posts. aren't you see yourself are over excited? Calm down please. It's not novel writing contest. It's only a forum. So long whew~. Human nature is find something to blame. At last better product and better price wins. I hope you agree on one at least.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol obvious reply for both. I'm friends with everyone so if they really had issues they would call lol. I talk to everyone so if they had a problem they would let me know and I would be more than happy to help them or put a word out if needed


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Well y'all can do what you want here. My head is held high so peace out


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Rodney said:


> It reads more like a press release advertisement from a vendor than something a regular end user of a machine would say or have knowledge of.
> 
> When you have customers posting verbatim ads from your company, that might not be your problem, but I'm sure you're not surprised when they do it. I'm not the only one that notices. The same vendors that you say are upset with Peter are also upset with your company for seemingly having shills posting ads for you.
> 
> When they are sharing your companies acronyms and videos minutes after they are released, it starts to cross the line from "informed customer just helping people out" to "hey, what's really going on here?"


Rodney,

Just FYI, whether you choose to believe me or not.... I am not shilling nor reposting verbatim ads for Spectra. 

Like I told you before, I'm just a happy customer that is sharing a passion for my expensive hobby of DTG printers! I used to be a reseller of aftermarket/compatible Epson inkjet consumables, hence my interest with inkjet printers. My "bread n butter" is investing in probate real estate and other ventures. DTG is pure entertainment for me at the moment. 

I came up with the idea of utilizing a simple toolbox and an IV pole for their printer as well as my suggestion of using the *S.M.A.R.T.* DTG acronym... I came up with. I'm currently modifying my printer to accommodate other items to print on and YES I'm collaborating with Anthony and Jay for those ideas. I try to communicate to Spectra openly on what I like and don't like about their printer as I see fit.

I really like what Spectra is doing for the small sized DTG entrepreneurs and I will continue to share my experience and knowledge of their printer on TSF *if you allow me to! *

*Peace, Love & Namaste *


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

To support Jun, he posted lot of usefull photos and tips


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Cadlink rip for diy kit as well.



Is Cadlink a good or bad thing?


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

34Ford said:


> Is Cadlink a good or bad thing?


I'm currently in the final stages of finishing up our Cadlink based rip, which we will call Spectra Rip, and also finishing up the driver package for the r3000. 3880 is nearly done as well. Print quality is amazing and offers many features. I should be done with it this week and we will post some videos on YouTube. There's already videos of our 3880 based dtg printing with this rip. I believe we will be offering this rip to anyone that's has a compatible printer for it like the 3000 or 3880 even our diy people.


----------



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

lazographics said:


> I'm currently in the final stages of finishing up our Cadlink based rip, which we will call Spectra Rip, and also finishing up the driver package for the r3000. 3880 is nearly done as well. Print quality is amazing and offers many features. I should be done with it this week and we will post some videos on YouTube. There's already videos of our 3880 based dtg printing with this rip. I believe we will be offering this rip to anyone that's has a compatible printer for it like the 3000 or 3880 even our diy people.


Will a trial version be available?


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

nadiboy said:


> Will a trial version be available?


I'm not certain on that. You would have to talk to sales.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I just went to the spectradiy site and it appears their "not" in the US?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

34Ford said:


> I just went to the spectradiy site and it appears their "not" in the US?


Hello Dennis,

I can assure you that Spectra is in the U.S with the manufacturing facility in N.J. We design and build everything right here in the good old U.S.A including the electronics in house. We take pride in "built in the U.S.A" , the American worker and providing American Jobs! It can be done without outsourcing labor and product and we are living proof of that concept 

Although the DIY electronics based on the Arduino platform has been extremely successful Spectra is considering pulling the plug on that project, we have a hard enough time keeping up with the demand on our commercial printers. If you notice the price has risen on the diy controls in an effort to try and slow the demand! The next step looks to be completely stopping that project. We had a lot of people outside the U.S looking to buy the electronics in order to manufacturer and resell printers under there own brand and its just not what that project is about. If you're interested in building your own I suggest you make a move soon because it looks to be coming to an end soon, in order to keep our resources focused on our commercial machine developments. 

If you have any questions use the contact form on the site or call Jay directly.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

One think I notice is the price were in $, now in £. Which means for me a 20% price increase. ( euro money country) 

The 1st time I watch the website they were selling the base, got removed the next day. 

But communication in very good, Tyler answer all my question fast, and accurate


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats what throwed me off is the website is in £

So Avenger Shield is $665.64 and Platen kit is $754.54


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I noticed that the website is now showing US dollars. Is there a possibility that they will keep the diy alive, a bit longer?

I love to build things, already have a 80w laser, 3D printer, a lathe and Bridgeport mill. I would like to build a DTG using a R3000, but as usual its having the money that is stopping me from starting.

If they are thinking of discontinuing the diy, I guess I need to at least buy the Avenger since that is something I cannot build.


----------

